# هيترات كاربيد السيليكون



## عمراياد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

ممكن طريقة تصنيع هيترات كاربيد السيليكون او الهيترات الكاربيدية 

المستخدمة في الافران الحرارية 

وماهي المواد الداخلة في تركيبها مع نسبها

تحيتي


----------



## عمراياد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

هل من مجيب ؟


----------

